# How to retire to Italy



## Lauren2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi, I'm Lauren. I'm wanting to retire to Italy but I can't seem to figure out which Visa category that falls into. So far I'm having trouble figuring out how to use this site and what qualifies me for being able to even post that question.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you out into a thread of your own so you can start receiving some answers.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Lauren said:


> Hi, I'm Lauren. I'm wanting to retire to Italy but I can't seem to figure out which Visa category that falls into. So far I'm having trouble figuring out how to use this site and what qualifies me for being able to even post that question.


Hello Lauren and welcome to the forum. I would start by doing a search here for something like "Visa" and find out what category you think you fall into. If an EU citezen or none EU makes a big difference, which are you?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Il visto per l'Italia

Start with that. Click on the various categories.

You don't need to qualify. You should see some of my questions -)


----------



## Lauren2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> I've moved you out into a thread of your own so you can start receiving some answers.


Thank you so much. That's very helpful.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, it would help a bit to know where you're coming from (in the literal sense - US, UK, Canada, etc.). And you say you would like to retire to Italy - what's the specific attraction? Your Italian heritage, maybe? Or have you visited Italy before? Do you speak any Italian?

You say you want to retire to Italy. Will you be retiring with a pension? (Which may be needed to meet the income requirements for a long stay visa.) Just you or with other family members? And do you have any ties to Italy? (friends, family, cultural, etc.)

All sorts of factors play into what visa to go for and what your chances are for obtaining a visa.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

If you are from the EU, you do not need a visa at present. May be different after Brexit


----------

